# Just starting out



## wolftheresa (Jul 5, 2009)

Hello, all! 

I have been given an oppertunity to come to Egypt to study dance for a month. This would be the first time I've looked into moving compleatly on my own, and I admit I'm a bit overwhelmed. :confused2: I am currently trying to budget things out: what sites would you all recommend for "pricing" appartments/flats in cairo? 

I've scoured around the site to see if someone asked the question already, if yes, I'm sorry for the repeat!! But thank you in advance for your help!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi,

No problem (something you will hear all the time in Egypt) but firstly you have to give some details.
Where will you be studying dance?
This then lets us know what areas you will want to be living in?
Estate agent sites will only give you an idea, no one ever pays the price quoted.
Who is bringing you to Egypt? Will they not help with accomodation.
When are you coming?
It just might be worth your while emails small hotels and tell them you are coming for a month and ask them what they would charge you?
Maiden


----------



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

Most study instutions will have an estate agent they recommend (although this can be expensive). Prices will also depend on area and time of year (I remember trying to remember renting once in August and being quoted hideous amounts as the Gulf Arabs tend to come over to Egypt over the summer which pushes the price up). You've also got to be quite careful as estate agents will try to push the price up if they think you don't have an idea about the market.

It is very difficult to find a cheap one bedroom flat for a short term let. You might wish to consider whether you would want to find a flatshare with other expats.


----------

